# CO2 Diffuser?



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to be doing a planted tank, 29g. But it is going to be simple. Just Java ferns. But I plan on planting them nicely, and having them grow large.The focus on this tank was going to be simplicity, one species of plant, and two fish species. I was going to do a type of cory and a pair of Lyretail red velvet sword tails I already have.

Question is, can http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...idProduct~CO5111~idCategory~FICORA~tab~0.html work as a CO2 system in a planted tank? Problem I see is fact that it need be in tank or in sump because it is not sealed, but aside from that, would it work and do the job?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I suppose it would work, but why would you want such a large thing inside your tank? It would cost you about the same if you were to do a diy on line reactor. See here for ideas. The one shown on the diy uses clear pvc, which can be hard to find. You can substitute normal pvc instead with no issues.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Why even run co2? Java ferns will grow quite well without it.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

It will, but a bit slowly. I attached a small piece to the top of my driftwood a couple months ago in line with a spraybar that is set up with an inline diffusor and the leaves are now about 6 to 12" in length and the rhizomes are speading all over the place. These were narrow leaved and I was amazed how fast they grew. I plan on cutting it back and attaching it to small driftwood in a small pico tank with low light for a background. Will be using no Co2 in that tank.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------

